# Three weeks to piggy!



## Banned (Dec 28, 2011)

My pig comes home Jan 16th - it is right around the corner!

I am getting a different one from the one I posted - this one is coming from Michigan because I knew Daniel would be happy if I got an American pig instead.

Actually, they are a quarter of the price coming from Michigan mg:.

Here's my new girl:


----------



## AmZ (Dec 29, 2011)

Cute!

I'm excited for you.

Not long to wait now.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2011)

> they are a quarter of the price coming from Michigan



Thank goodness.   Now with all of the money you saved, you can buy a winter home in Vegas.


----------



## Banned (Dec 29, 2011)

Exactly, Daniel!  See - you get it!  (Vegas is too cold for a winter home.  I will be in Miami on Tuesday - it better be hot!).


----------



## Banned (Jan 13, 2012)

Two days to piggy!!!  She is crossing the border into Canada in about an hour.  There is a lady in Toronto who is also getting one, so she is picking up mine and pig-sitting til I get back to Canada on Sunday.  I'm soooo excited!!  I ended up telling my mom and her husband - it was stressing me out and I didn't want to spring a pig on them unannounced.  At first there was a bit of a war and tears but we talked it through over the span of a couple days and now they are ok with it.  

Bonaire is amazing - seeing so much cool stuff diving.  Saw turtles (TURTLES!!!), sting rays, octopus, tarpons, frogfish, and so much more.  Did my Lionfish Elimination certification so we went out hunting lionfish.  Yours truly took the first kill.  Woohoo!  I also went my deepest ever - 123 feet under water.  Crazy!  But am certified to 130 so I'm still "legal".  

Hopefully I will get caught up on some threads here when I get home and have some time.  Things are slowing down a bit at work which means more "me time" and "me and Jill time" and "me and the dogs time".  I kinda need to clean my room too mg:.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2012)

> I kinda need to clean my room too


To get it ready for the pig?


----------



## AmZ (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I hope piggy settles in to your home very well.


----------



## Banned (Jan 18, 2012)

Daniel said:


> To get it ready for the pig?



Actually, yes.  She puts EVERYTHING in her mouth so I had to vacuum and shampoo the carpet.  Also, my cat pees everywhere except his litter box and I found out he's using my clean clothes pile now, so I have to rewash everything and start putting my clean clothes away (perish the thought haha!).

Anway, Jilly is home and all settled in.  She is adorable.  The girl in Toronto actually gave me the wrong pig  but there's nothing we can do about it now.  I already got one exception to be able to bring her on the plane with me to bring her home so I can't ask for another one.  We could switch them via cargo but not until they are twelve weeks old and by then her two little girls will be too attached, so I told her I'm ok with leaving it as-is even though I *really* wanted the other one (well, I didn't tell her that last part).

She went to work with me today.  My boss actually called me at home before my shift and asked me to bring her in so she was an honorary airline check-in agent for an hour haha.  Everyone adored her of course and she's making a repeat appearance next week.

She comes to her name when called already but still squeals when she's getting picked up...should go away at some point.  She definitely has strong lungs!

My mom and her hubby warmed right up to her - I knew they would.  Dogs are ok so far and cat is completely apathetic.  

She sleeps snuggled in my armpit - she is so wickedly cuddly.  I definitely love her a lot!


----------



## AmZ (Jan 18, 2012)

Too cute!

Enjoy her!!


----------

